# Schwarz Etienne Automatic Power Reserve



## Classik

Schwarz Etienne Automatic Power Reserve 
36mm Two Tone case , original strap/buckle
Blued hands, waffle dial, power reserve. 
Very good condition, running well. 
Watch only, no box/papers. 

Price is $925. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available, OBO


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Reduced, $800


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

